# Pulling A Kernal From A Rom



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

My phone doesnt always like the aosp kernals that come packaged with the roms. i was wondering how would i pull kernels out of roms like miui cm7 jt v8 ect. to flash them to my phone. because so many of them are not avalable for kernel only download


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

well i personally find the kernel i want to flash, put it on sd card...use clean kernel script, then flash new kernel. but i have to ask why you would add a kernel that wasnt available for stand alone download, seems almost pointless. personally i find voodoo kernels best. those are posted all over mesmerize and fascinate forums. are you trying to run an older kernel, on a newer rom release?


----------

